# 24" or 25" bar on MS 310



## fireman821 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently purchased a used MS 310. The first thing I did was do a muffler mod on the saw. Now that it is growling like a big dog, I want to put a longer bar on just for low cutting elm trees. I will probably keep the 20" bar on most of the time, but on occasion I will need to cut Elm and Cottonwood stumps off at the ground. I have not bought a longer bar yet and am trying to decide if the saw will pull a 25" bar. I have seen on the forum where lots of guys have put a 24" on with great results. From what I have found, I can get an Oregon bar in 24" or Stihl bar in 25".
As a side job, I have gotten into trimming and cutting down trees here locally. With this drought we are stuck in, lots of trees are dying. I have needed a big saw for a handfull of jobs and muddled my way through with an 029 pulling a 20" bar. 
What do you guys think? Is bigger better or is there even a differnce? Let me have it, don't pull your punches.
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 25, 2012)

I would say it may pull the bigger bar, but its gonna slow it down alot. Your only adding a few inches and you could just cut it with your existing bar without to much more effort. If you want to get a bigger bar, get a bigger saw like a ms460. I found you get better performance out of your saw if you stay on the lower end of the bar sizes they recomend for the saw.

I have a 460 and its a cutting machine with a 24" bar on it, but when i put a 36" bar on it, its a dog.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 25, 2012)

24" or 25" is that a serious question? either or, you wont be able to tell the difference


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 28, 2012)

A 310 will pull a 25" bar great. You just have to run the saw for the longer bar. A 460 Stihl is Not a dog with a 36" bar. It's not as fast as a bigger powerhead, but its not a dog. If you go with a 25" you will get 24" of cut from the dogs out. With a 24" you only get 23" sometimes 2" is a lot sometimes it doesn't matter.

It really boils down to what is the best dealer that you deal with Stihl or Husky.?


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 5 20" bar's and 2 25" bars that my Dad used on his MS 310 and they still could be used today but they are wall hangers now

MS 310 will pull a 25" bar 

Listen to what tramp bushler said thu

I put a 25" ES bar on the saw built couple months back and it measured 24 3/4" from the MS 290 case but it doesn't have a MS 290 motor in it :msp_wink: (with stock dog's)


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been running 460 Huskies all summer with 24" bars on them exclusively. 7 tooth sprocket 3/8 . They ain't light sabers but they get the job done just fine for the predominantly small stuff Ive been cutting. The tree job I did a week ago I used the h.o.'s 460 Husky to take a couple of chunks out of the tree. I fell it with my 372 w/28" bar. If a 460 H will pull a 24" the 290/310 will also same with a 25" .


----------



## Bingo (Aug 28, 2012)

*310...24-25" bar?*

I've run a 310 for years as a homeowner...It's been a good saw for my firewood needs. Stihl recommends a 20" bar max for this saw but they'll push a longer one. Aside from not being a large or pro saw to begin with my primary concern would be to make sure the longer bar is getting enough oil at all times to work correctly. A good tune (H2H could advise on this), and good, sharp chain will always help. If you're happy w/the oil delivery, why not?


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 28, 2012)

I've run a 25" Stihl bar full comp 3/8 chain on a 310 it works just slow as other guys have said. I like more saw for that size bar and a full comp chain (MS650). Don't forget the oiler on the 310 is adjustable and is the same one used on the 390 which is rated for a 25" bar i think, so you should be GTG.

Best of luck


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Bingo ; Welcome to Arborist Site.

Same to you Fireman. Welcome. I recommended full skip chain. Keep the chain sharp and keep the rpm up. It will keep enough oil on the chain.


----------

